
The Unix Time-Sharing System (1974) [pdf] - alexis-d
http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~brewer/cs262/unix.pdf
======
smaddox
Gotta love this gem: "Perhaps the most important achievement of UNIX is to
demonstrate that a powerful operating system for interactive use need not be
expensive either in equipment or in human effort: UNIX can run on hardware
costing as little as $40,000..."

~~~
jrcii
Still rings true for Mac.

~~~
nickpsecurity
And IBM's AIX. :)

------
JohnDoe365
> We will not attempt any interpretation of these figures nor any comparison
> with other systems, but merely note that we are generally satisfied with the
> overall performance of the system.

Will write that in one of my upcoming research papers and see how it turns
out.

------
theoh
See also this earlier document (1971) posted on HN a few months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10660727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10660727)

------
ape4
Filenames were limited to 14 characters!

~~~
relaytheurgency
Usernames are still limited to 8 characters in HP-UX as far as I know.

~~~
jzwinck
Until about ten years ago there was also an 8 character limit on Solaris, but
for _passwords_.

~~~
laumars
That was probably the one thing I hated the most in Solaris. We would have
various platforms linked up together via NIS, which was synced against our
Windows 2000 domain controller (I know, sounds horrible. But it did work
surprisingly well in its day). For all the jokes about Windows security, even
that supported longer passwords. And users did occasionally notice when
logging into Solaris eg when they accidentally typoed as they hit enter. All I
could say was "yes, I know it seems dumb. It's Solaris and we can't do much
about that."

------
makapuf
Mmh look at that max uptime: two weeks -a whole 98% - A crash every other day
! Fortunately things evolved to winME stability since then (I know no
multiuser)

------
xufi
Interesting

------
guanbeilang
no changes no bugs

